# Java Green



## bookit1 (Apr 12, 2010)

Quite rare in the UK, I believe.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah - never seen one before - I like it!


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Awesome colour and wheels combo


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Is that the same green you can get the new scirocco in? Very 'look at me'. I like it although wouldn't want to own it.

Saw those wheels on an A6 today. Look very nice. Are they 19s on that?


----------



## harris (Apr 15, 2010)

I really like it.the green colour look different.
can you tell me what is the modol number you put on photo?


----------



## bookit1 (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes I have heard today that the Scirocco is going to be the same


MrHooky said:


> Is that the same green you can get the new scirocco in? Very 'look at me'. I like it although wouldn't want to own it.
> 
> Saw those wheels on an A6 today. Look very nice. Are they 19s on that?


----------



## bookit1 (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes 19 inch wheels
255/35 tyres


bookit1 said:


> Yes I have heard today that the Scirocco is going to be the same
> 
> 
> MrHooky said:
> ...


----------



## bookit1 (Apr 12, 2010)

don't understand ????


harris said:


> I really like it.the green colour look different.
> can you tell me what is the modol number you put on photo?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

ive seen a couple, a tts in scunthorpe, and another on the a1 at markham moor, not sure what model that one was


----------

